# Cancel blood test?



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I have been into my Levo dose for just coming up to 4 weeks and I have a blood test scheduled for another 2 weeks' time which will bring the duration of my dose to exactly 6 weeks. Unfortunately I know this will only show the TSH result if it is normal and the FT3 and FT4 will not be tested if that be the case.

So I am looking to book a private blood test which WILL include all three regardless of TSH level however because I'm unemployed and on sick pay I will be using my benefit money to pay for the private test. Because of how begrudging I feel about this and that it's money I really cannot afford to use for such things (since I have no income) I have been holding fire with booking a private blood test as of yet.

Is it worth cancelling the blood test with my doctor to get the private test done or is it better to just wait and see what happens with the one that's already booked? I believe I have a conversion problem but because my FT3 was tested when not on any Levo the FT3 was normal. Just wondering that if I were on the Levo to start with the FT3 may have been affected?

Thanks

Jo xxx


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you paying out of pocket for the doctor's tests? Are you feeling any different since being on levo?

It would be hard to really see a conversation problem until you know your free t4 is optimized and you still have low free t3. If you had low free t3 before starting treatment, that makes sense, since your body isn't putting out enough hormone.

I would wait, do your doctor's tests, and then discuss the possibility of testing your frees next time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HealthCheckUSA
http://www.healthcheckusa.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

I personally don't think it a good idea to cancel w/your doctor. After all..................he/she is your source of Levothyroxine.

And get prices from these folks...........; if you have them in your area.


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, definitely shop around on labs. I was able to find one that was almost $100 cheaper than the rest.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Are you paying out of pocket for the doctor's tests? Are you feeling any different since being on levo?
> 
> It would be hard to really see a conversation problem until you know your free t4 is optimized and you still have low free t3. If you had low free t3 before starting treatment, that makes sense, since your body isn't putting out enough hormone.
> 
> I would wait, do your doctor's tests, and then discuss the possibility of testing your frees next time.


Thanks for your reply.

I am paying out of pocket for the private ones but not for the doctor's ones, no.

I am not feeling any different since being on the Levo.

The free T3 was high when I was not on the Levo so does not make sense.

Jo xxx


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Andros said:


> HealthCheckUSA
> http://www.healthcheckusa.com/
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

Price for the blood test (all 3 tested) is £42 including a £29.95 medical fee.

Jo xxx


----------

